# Navy whites



## CallOfDuty (10 Jun 2006)

Hey there guys......I was wondering, at what point do we receive our white DEU's?   Do we have to pay for those?  At what times are Navy whites worn, instead of black?
Cheers guys
Steve


----------



## navymich (10 Jun 2006)

Your white pants (and skirt for women), shoes and belt should have been issued to you at the same time as your other kit.  Bring it up to your supervisor that you do not yet have them.  You are not required to pay for the initial issue of these.

You will wear the pants/skirt with your short-sleeve white shirt as required.  You will be told ahead of time when they will be required dress, but it is typically in foreign ports for fancy functions (ex. Portland Rose Fest, Admiral's cocktail party at Seattle Seafest etc.  In otherwords, functions in warmer climates)

The whites that you do have to pay for are what is known as the "high collar whites".  This is a fancy white tunic with, obviously, a high collar.  This will not be an ordered dress, as it is something that is made for you, and paid for out of your own pocket.  Many guys will get this for themselves for a wedding or such, and to have for such things as (once again) Rose Fest.


----------



## CallOfDuty (10 Jun 2006)

Hmm..as far as I know, nobody is issued Whites at St. Jean..............I'll have to ask about them.  Thanks for your reply navymich.


----------



## ACIGSkyler (10 Jun 2006)

I think I got my whites when I was assigned to the Yukon. Never had them at basic, or at Nelles...and never a need for them at that point.

Only wore them once, for change of command on the ship..and got the pants dirty when I sat down to type out the official message. I didn't bother wearing them again after that.

So we're sending boats down to the Rose Fest again? Nice to hear. Fun time but really took a toll on my liver  ;D

Court


----------



## navymich (10 Jun 2006)

ACIGSkyler said:
			
		

> So we're sending boats down to the Rose Fest again? Nice to hear. Fun time but really took a toll on my liver  ;D



I think I was there the last 2 years. The canmove arrival and departure messages I typed said I was there, but nope, don't really remember being there.


----------



## ACIGSkyler (10 Jun 2006)

I don't think I breathed a sober breath while in Portland. I think we had enough Sigs onboard that I didn't pull duty there, or if I did I was so hungover I probably was still drunk  ;D It was pretty hot the year that I was there and think the guys giving tours were in their whites.

The whites are a good look, and glad I wasn't in during the all green era.

Court


----------



## CallOfDuty (10 Jun 2006)

.............safe to assume I wont get me whites until I get posted to a ship?


----------



## ACIGSkyler (10 Jun 2006)

CallOfDuty said:
			
		

> .............safe to assume I wont get me whites until I get posted to a ship?



Believe so. I believe you can pick them up when you get your Naval combats and assorted gear when doing your in routine.

Court


----------



## OnTrack (10 Jun 2006)

OPSEC please....not too many Portland Rose fest stories are releaseable.


----------



## navymich (10 Jun 2006)

OnTrack said:
			
		

> OPSEC please....not too many Portland Rose fest stories are releaseable.



hehe, that's okay, I can't tell stories if I can't remember them now, can I.... ;D


----------



## ACIGSkyler (10 Jun 2006)

OnTrack said:
			
		

> OPSEC please....not too many Portland Rose fest stories are releaseable.



I was actually a good boy my one and only time there....except for getting hammered every waking moment. Wandered into town once for a coffee and checked out a couple USN and USCG boats. Our ships were popular with the locals gals not old enough to drink in local pubs  ;D


----------



## CallOfDuty (10 Jun 2006)

What is portland rose feistval?


----------



## Springroll (10 Jun 2006)

http://www.rosefestival.org/


A festival on the west coast.


----------



## ACIGSkyler (10 Jun 2006)

I think it was the year after I got out (messy business), that the USN decided not to attend so we didn't send any ships. It was sad to hear that because it was a good trip, and lots of people visited the ships. I still have my shirt and mug with all the ships that attended the year I was there. I was also surprised at the support the USN personnel get in different cities, something I didn't feel up here.

But getting off topic I guess and sorry for that. Nice to be around serving, former, and soon to be sailors.

Court


----------



## ghazise (11 Jun 2006)

The Portland Rose festival is a great time, definately bring your dress uniforms, one of radio stations put on a Meet the Fleet Ball, and women are lined up out side in ball gowns just waiting to get, definately good times


----------



## NavComm (11 Jun 2006)

I got my whites issued at bmq, skirt and pants and a belt - even though the women's pants don't require a belt - maybe the skirt does, I've never checked.

I almost had to wear them last week at divisions but it turned out we had to go somewhere else that day so we weren't required at divisions.


----------



## painswessex (11 Jun 2006)

You have six years to get your inital entitlement of kit so dont sweat not having the whites until you need them the ship will let you know. As for the high collar tunic just wait until you go to San Dieago or somewhere that has a navy exchange and just purchase one there and take it back to the tailor in esquimalt or halifax and have them put the white canadas on the sholder and the proper buttons as the high collar tunic is the same as the USN tunic it will save you from finding someone that can make it and most times it is cheaper to just buy it. Only officers are required to have the high collar tunic NCM's are not but nothing says you cant get it if you want. I was on ships for 7 years and wore my whites once.


----------



## Navalsnpr (11 Jun 2006)

I've never worn my whites here in Halifax. 

Only twice did I wear them, once was during a forced reception in Trinidad & Tobago and the other was coming as a the Fo'c'sle party while coming alongside some port where we all ended up submitting chits to supply to get the pants/shirts replaced dur to tar etc!

Look nice... yes, practicle.... not really.


----------



## Phrontis (11 Jun 2006)

I think our Tropical White Longs (TWLs) are one of the best looking rigs we have.  We recently had a unit divisions where I work and the dress was whites, and it made for a very naval looking turn out.

I wish high collar whites were issued and used as a rig more; I've worn mine twice, both times to a wedding.  The other thing I'd like to see is white shorts and tall white socks for tropical wear.


----------



## CallOfDuty (12 Jun 2006)

...sorry guys....another question.  Speaking of weddings, my best friend is getting married in September, now that I am a CF member, am I obligated to wear my Dress uniform?


----------



## hugh19 (12 Jun 2006)

That would be a no. You are not obligated to wear your uniform for non military activities.


----------



## Navy_Blue (12 Jun 2006)

I think you can get your whites on line now eh??

logistic unicorp????

you would need enough points though.

Go to D206 once your in HFX and get sized they might give you your whites


----------



## navymich (12 Jun 2006)

Yes, you can get your whites online.  However, initial issue is still done through clothing stores.


----------



## CallOfDuty (12 Jun 2006)

Thanks for all the replies guys  
     Navy_Blue, I'll check out D206 tomorrow, thanks.
Steve


----------



## RowdyBowdy (13 Jun 2006)

navymich said:
			
		

> Yes, you can get your whites online.  However, initial issue is still done through clothing stores.



I got my initial whites just a couple weeks ago through Unicorp's website.   I was told you couldnt get them at clothing stores anymore.  I had to use my points to get them which I don't feel is right since they weren't a replacement.

I am at the Portand Rose Fest right now and it is very impressive, Portland is a beautiful city, reminds me of Vancouver.


----------



## Sub_Guy (13 Jun 2006)

Yes you are correct, you shouldn't have had to use your points to get them!!!   As they were issued for free from clothing stores, and you were never issued them from the beginning!


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO (16 Jun 2006)

As a Chaplain....I would advise all young sailors to forget they ever heard the words "Portland Rose Festival"    I was there in another life....81 (pre-Padre days....OMG!)

Whites are initial issue....your stores man let you down. So much of that going on now. Guy in the CSOR in Halifax today had no clue what the heck he was doing when I tried to get some Peoplesoft info.

Whites are a pain...I never wear them cause they get dirty in a mega second. Very impractical rig.
Wore the high collar once three years ago to marry a couple who asked me to wear them instead of my Padre Rig...it was fun but kinda a pain....the collar gets dirty pretty easily. (I bought mine in the Navy PX in San Diego)


----------



## Springroll (16 Jun 2006)

I love seeing the whites and would love my husband to wear them more often, but as most of you have said, they are a pain.

I loved the PX in S.D too....was there in 1999 ;D


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO (19 Jun 2006)

Springroll said:
			
		

> I love seeing the whites and would love my husband to wear them more often, but as most of you have said, they are a pain.
> 
> I loved the PX in S.D too....was there in 1999 ;D



Like I said, the Ladies like them on us...lol


----------



## medaid (8 Sep 2007)

Thinking about going to Whidbey Island NAS in Washington State for a visit, and pick up my high collar white choker while I'm there. Anyone interested in tagging along?


----------



## cobbler (8 Sep 2007)

They aren't that much of a pain. It's ordinary rig of the day here in Darwin, all year long.

And they do look good.


----------



## Wolfmann (14 Sep 2007)

CallOfDuty said:
			
		

> ...sorry guys....another question.  Speaking of weddings, my best friend is getting married in September, now that I am a CF member, am I obligated to wear my Dress uniform?



For private functions, no. There is a new CANFORGEN (or something similar) that encourages CF Members to wear their uniforms to public and/or civilian functions, and it applies unconditionally to Reg F as there is generally no restrictions to them wearing their uniforms. 

I vaguely remember the message, but it seemed to be directed to Reg F. So P Res pers should probably tell their stupervision of their intention to wear their uniform, as a cross your "I's" and dot your "T's" sort of C-Y-A thing. But I don't know any Reservist that's been jacked up for wearing their uniform to a wedding without asking pretty-please. 

As always, mileage may vary.


----------



## navymich (14 Sep 2007)

Wolfmann said:
			
		

> So P Res pers should probably tell their stupervision of their intention to wear their uniform...



I suggest asking, it might come off better.   This is a great time to use a request form or even (for the jr bodies) to learn how to write a memo.  Something simple and basic, but the higher ups like to see it.


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO (14 Sep 2007)

Wolfmann said:
			
		

> For private functions, no. There is a new CANFORGEN (or something similar) that encourages CF Members to wear their uniforms to public and/or civilian functions, and it applies unconditionally to Reg F as there is generally no restrictions to them wearing their uniforms.
> 
> I vaguely remember the message, but it seemed to be directed to Reg F. So P Res pers should probably tell their stupervision of their intention to wear their uniform, as a cross your "I's" and dot your "T's" sort of C-Y-A thing. But I don't know any Reservist that's been jacked up for wearing their uniform to a wedding without asking pretty-please.
> 
> As always, mileage may vary.



When I joined in 77 you were supposed to get permission if you wanted to get married in Mess Dress.....which I always found funny as that was the uniform we paid for ourselves. the reason given by my Div O was that the norm would be to get married in your Service Dress with swords and medals....Mess Dress, I was told, is evening apparel for wear "in the Mess." at the time Service Dress was the CF greens which were not exactly "Pusser" for us Navy guys.
My Niece is getting married next year and as she is RC I'm just going to be Uncle IHS rather than Padre IHS and I fully intend to wear high collar whites for the occasion and as per the CANFORGEN urging us to wear uniform I don't intend to ask my COs permission. As her "intended" is RCMP and all those guys will be in Red Serge it'll compliment well me thinks.


----------



## Wolfmann (14 Sep 2007)

airmich said:
			
		

> I suggest asking, it might come off better.   This is a great time to use a request form or even (for the jr bodies) to learn how to write a memo.  Something simple and basic, but the higher ups like to see it.



Ach so...ooops. Wrong word usage there.


----------



## Wolfmann (14 Sep 2007)

IN HOC SIGNO said:
			
		

> Mess Dress, I was told, is evening apparel for wear "in the Mess." at the time Service Dress was the CF greens which were not exactly "Pusser" for us Navy guys.



I'm sure there were a few reasons. The official reason I've been told, and give, is that Mess Dress, though bought out of pocket, is still a uniform of the CF, regulated by CFP-265...blah, blah...



> My Niece is getting married next year and as she is RC I'm just going to be Uncle IHS rather than Padre IHS and I fully intend to wear high collar whites for the occasion and as per the CANFORGEN urging us to wear uniform I don't intend to ask my COs permission. As her "intended" is RCMP and all those guys will be in Red Serge it'll compliment well me thinks.



The CANFORGEN was pretty specific. Command wants to increase the public image of the CF.


----------



## M Feetham (18 Sep 2007)

the real nice thing about wearing whites when you go to foreign ports especially during events like the PRF and Fleet week in say New York is A. The girls really like it, especially if you have shrapnel to hang off your chest, specialty badges, ribbons; and B. you usually don't have to pay for a lot of your drinks and even sometimes your meals. One thing about the yanks, they definitly know how to look after the military, any military.
Marc


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO (18 Sep 2007)

Agreed. In the early eighties I sailed up the canal to Stockton California aboard the good ship Saskatchewan. We went up for the festival up there and as we were there on a good will visit we were ordered to wear our uniforms ashore. Even though people were somewhat confused over the green-ness of the uniform (are you Canadian marines?) we were treated as heroes. The American hostages in Iran had just been rescued by the Canadian actions of Ken Taylor our ambassador there. Me and my buddy were standing in line at a fancy restaurant and the guy ahead of us turned and thanked us and shook our hands. After supper the manager told us that guy had paid our bill. He had already left the restaurant so we couldn't even thank him. Yes Americans respect and love their people in uniform!


----------



## M Feetham (18 Sep 2007)

Too true my freind, 3 years ago in NYC, me and some buddies went to a bar on Statten Island, when I went up to order my beer the guy wouldn't take my money. It was very cool.  I sailed on the Saskatchewan in the early 90's. Just one trip but it was my first one in  the Navy, I didn't even have a trade then, I was a PAT, just out of Cornwallis. We went to Vancouver/Gastown/No. 5 Orange. Fun,Fun,Fun.
Feet


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO (18 Sep 2007)

M Feetham said:
			
		

> Too true my freind, 3 years ago in NYC, me and some buddies went to a bar on Statten Island, when I went up to order my beer the guy wouldn't take my money. It was very cool.  I sailed on the Saskatchewan in the early 90's. Just one trip but it was my first one in  the Navy, I didn't even have a trade then, I was a PAT, just out of Cornwallis. We went to Vancouver/Gastown/No. 5 Orange. Fun,Fun,Fun.
> Feet



No 5 Orange...hmmm I don't know that address...ha ha


----------



## M Feetham (19 Sep 2007)

If you spent much time out in Vic, you could most likely navigate there with your eyes closed. Am I right?


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO (19 Sep 2007)

M Feetham said:
			
		

> If you spent much time out in Vic, you could most likely navigate there with your eyes closed. Am I right?



2 tours in Victoria....77-81 (as a MARSS), 96-01 (as a Chap)...actually never did go there as I had relatives and friends in Vancouver who always invited me out with them....but I heard a lot of stories... ;D


----------



## RangerRay (20 Sep 2007)

It's too bad that the army regiments don't have the same deal with patrol blues as the navy has with its' whites.  I would have seriously considered purchasing blues if I could.


----------



## medaid (20 Sep 2007)

Agreed Ranger Ray. One of the things I seriously wanted to own was the Patrols. I liked the look of the uniform, it was sharp, professional and something that could be worn to formal events that require something spiffy, but not THAT spiffy as to break out Mess Dress.

We seriously need to change some things in the Dress regs. I mean come on! I'm sure we can lose some of the things from the past, but Patrol Blues and Regimental Dress should NOT be abandoned.


----------



## Messmom (5 Dec 2007)

My one and only story about whites.

I have spent a career doing my damdest to not wear my whites. In 2005 the Toronto did a PR tour of the Great Lakes and in keeping with that theme our dress for ashore until 1600 each day was Whites. Needless to say I spent a lot of time on board until 1600 each day. When we got to Cleveland I was only going to get one day ashore due to Duty Watches. The Rock and Roll Hall of Fame gave the ship's company free admission. I gave in a put on my Whites for the second time in 15 years. It had not rained in Cleveland for days. As we walked from the ship to the Hall (you could throw a rock from the ship and hit the Hall) I managed to find the only mud puddle for miles. :brickwall:


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO (6 Dec 2007)

I can understand your aversion. I've been in Halifax for 3 years and managed to not wear them at all. It's a very impractical uniform to try and keep clean.


----------



## FSTO (15 Dec 2007)

I don't mind wearing the whites and with today's point system it is no longer a financial burden to replace them.  :crybaby:

Just one word of advice for all of you, keep a new white shirt with the white pants. Do not wear a white shirt that you have been wearing as part of your daily wardrobe. There is nothing worse than seeing an officer or NCM who is wearing his TWL's and the shirt is greyer than grey while the pants are a gleaming white. Almost as bad as the folks who wear the Canex black jacket with their whites. :-X


----------



## medaid (15 Dec 2007)

FSTO said:
			
		

> Almost as bad as the folks who wear the Canex black jacket with their whites. :-X



Perhaps a suitable jacket should be created... say Canex white jackets?


----------



## FSTO (15 Dec 2007)

*MedGrinch* said:
			
		

> Perhaps a suitable jacket should be created... say Canex white jackets?



That would look terrible. My standard is this; if you have to wear a jacket then don't put on the TWL's.


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (15 Dec 2007)

*MedGrinch* said:
			
		

> Perhaps a suitable jacket should be created... say Canex white jackets?



Ewwww!


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO (15 Dec 2007)

Ex-Dragoon said:
			
		

> Ewwww!



How about we get a decent uniform for office work like the Americans have? They call them Utilities but they are Khaki, worn with a wedge cap (dixie cup for NCMS) or your peaked cap.


----------



## FSTO (15 Dec 2007)

IN HOC SIGNO said:
			
		

> How about we get a decent uniform for office work like the Americans have? They call them Utilities but they are Khaki, worn with a wedge cap (dixie cup for NCMS) or your peaked cap.


Our southern brethern have several uniform choices

whites;
Khaki or utilities; 
and for northern climates - completly black - (with a black wedge or white peak cap or white dixie cup for the hands). I've seen them worn by the exchange officers-NCM's in Esquimalt and it looks very crisp and professional.


----------



## medaid (15 Dec 2007)

FSTO said:
			
		

> That would look terrible. My standard is this; if you have to wear a jacket then don't put on the TWL's.



You know I said that with the utmost sarcasm right? 



			
				Ex-Dragoon said:
			
		

> Ewwww!



My sentiments exactly....



			
				IN HOC SIGNO said:
			
		

> How about we get a decent uniform for office work like the Americans have? They call them Utilities but they are Khaki, worn with a wedge cap (dixie cup for NCMS) or your peaked cap.



A nice khaki work dress would be pretty nice eh? Especially for those who'll never need NCDs on a regular basis. Reservists for one... unless you're a Bos'n...  ;D


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (15 Dec 2007)

IN HOC SIGNO said:
			
		

> How about we get a decent uniform for office work like the Americans have? They call them Utilities but they are Khaki, worn with a wedge cap (dixie cup for NCMS) or your peaked cap.



We need an intermediate uniform that is between our NCDS and our DEUs. Khakis would work


----------



## Edward Campbell (15 Dec 2007)

I thought that some years ago ('70s, maybe '80s?) the navy experimented with some sort of work dress trousers plus golf shirts (with ships' crests?) as that "_tween_" dress, or some such thing. Did that happen or am I mixing it up with something else?


----------



## geo (15 Dec 2007)

Heh... there was always that "texaco" bus driver work dress - lagoon shirt and basepall caps that everyone wore in the early 70s


----------



## dimsum (15 Dec 2007)

For some reason or another I ended up reading up on the new US Navy uniforms, so I might as well chime in.  It looks like that they will be replacing the whole summer white/working khaki/winter blue (black) uniforms with:

a)  A "Navy Working Uniform" like our current combats for all ranks
b)  For officers/CPOs, a  "Dress Khaki" WWII-style suit (with shoulderboards, etc)
c)  For Enlisted pers, a "Service Uniform" to replace summer whites/winter blues.  Apparently it was between gray shirt/blouse and khaki shirt/blouse, and the khaki shirt won.  

Here's the link:
http://www.new-navy-uniform.com/picture-nsu.html

Just my opinion here, but do officers really need ANOTHER colour of uniform?  I wore whites maybe 3 times in 7 years...why/when would I need to wear a khaki uniform??


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO (15 Dec 2007)

Dimsum said:
			
		

> For some reason or another I ended up reading up on the new US Navy uniforms, so I might as well chime in.  It looks like that they will be replacing the whole summer white/working khaki/winter blue (black) uniforms with:
> 
> a)  A "Navy Working Uniform" like our current combats for all ranks
> b)  For officers/CPOs, a  "Dress Khaki" WWII-style suit (with shoulderboards, etc)
> ...



Wow are they ever ugly!


----------



## geo (15 Dec 2007)

IN HOC SIGNO said:
			
		

> Wow are they ever ugly!



Heh....

Squids :warstory:


----------



## medaid (15 Dec 2007)

IN HOC SIGNO said:
			
		

> Wow are they ever ugly!



Ugly doesn't cut it... it's horrendous!


----------



## PMedMoe (16 Dec 2007)

I hate their female's uniforms.    I want to tuck in my shirt!!


----------



## Chubbard (18 Dec 2007)

I dont think the khakis, even the new ones look that bad. But that working uniform.. Its giving me a seizure trying to pick out anything useful, like their rank.


----------



## RangerRay (18 Dec 2007)

Why do you need camo on a boat?

 ???


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO (18 Dec 2007)

You don't need them *in boats * (submarines) , *on* boats (small vessals which are hoisted aboard ships) or *in ships * (the major war vessals which we operate).


----------



## Neill McKay (18 Dec 2007)

RangerRay said:
			
		

> Why do you need camo on a boat?



A couple of the reasons I've heard are to hide minor stains (a bit of oil that would make a plain shirt n/s just blends into the new ones) and to make wrinkles less conspicuous.


----------



## medaid (18 Dec 2007)

Apparently, to the great shock of many, Navy will soon be switching over to CADPAT for all shore duty personnel who have no requirement to go on ships on a regular basis. I think this is a wonderful idea... we can all look like the Army brethren who we so love, and our Air Force brethren whom we absolutely adore!

But seriously, wearing CADPAT around the office is just much more simpler then NCDs IMHO. Akin to the Garrison dress... too much pressing and shining for no apparent reason... NCDs are out dated, and should be worn only on ships anyway. Those who perform duties primarily on land i.e. NavRes personnel, unless directly engaged in operations of RHIBS or other crafts, should be in CADPAT. 

Just my 0.02 rupees.


----------



## Stoker (18 Dec 2007)

*MedGrinch* said:
			
		

> Apparently, to the great shock of many, Navy will soon be switching over to CADPAT for all shore duty personnel who have no requirement to go on ships on a regular basis. I think this is a wonderful idea... we can all look like the Army brethren who we so love, and our Air Force brethren whom we absolutely adore!
> 
> But seriously, wearing CADPAT around the office is just much more simpler then NCDs IMHO. Akin to the Garrison dress... too much pressing and shining for no apparent reason... NCDs are out dated, and should be worn only on ships anyway. Those who perform duties primarily on land i.e. NavRes personnel, unless directly engaged in operations of RHIBS or other crafts, should be in CADPAT.
> 
> Just my 0.02 rupees.



I never heard anything in Halifax about switching to CADPAT for shore personnel. I think its a bad idea because we need to keep our element identity ashore, a naval name tag and black t shirt doesn't fit the bill in my opinion.


----------



## FSTO (18 Dec 2007)

*MedGrinch* said:
			
		

> Apparently, to the great shock of many, Navy will soon be switching over to CADPAT for all shore duty personnel who have no requirement to go on ships on a regular basis. I think this is a wonderful idea... we can all look like the Army brethren who we so love, and our Air Force brethren whom we absolutely adore!
> 
> But seriously, wearing CADPAT around the office is just much more simpler then NCDs IMHO. Akin to the Garrison dress... too much pressing and shining for no apparent reason... NCDs are out dated, and should be worn only on ships anyway. Those who perform duties primarily on land i.e. NavRes personnel, unless directly engaged in operations of RHIBS or other crafts, should be in CADPAT.
> 
> Just my 0.02 rupees.



I'll call BS on that rumour. Shore duty pers at Fleet School wear N3 if they are in the office, NCD's if they are in the shop, boat-shed or on the boats and CADPAT if they are at Heals Range (small arms) or Bentinck Island (demolitions). If you are posted ashore you get enough clothing points that you should never ever have a worn-out uniform. 

I was in the BOR in Naden yesterday and to my horror all the naval staff was wearing NCD'S. They are in the office for cryn out loud, they should be in N3's. If they are complaining that their purple breathern are in AF and Army CADPAT well that is where the leadership in the BOR is failing.


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO (18 Dec 2007)

FSTO said:
			
		

> I'll call BS on that rumour. Shore duty pers at Fleet School wear N3 if they are in the office, NCD's if they are in the shop, boat-shed or on the boats and CADPAT if they are at Heals Range (small arms) or Bentinck Island (demolitions). If you are posted ashore you get enough clothing points that you should never ever have a worn-out uniform.
> 
> I was in the BOR in Naden yesterday and to my horror all the naval staff was wearing NCD'S. They are in the office for cryn out loud, they should be in N3's. If they are complaining that their purple breathern are in AF and Army CADPAT well that is where the leadership in the BOR is failing.



Whatever happened to uniformity? When I first joined it was as simple as....if one of you is wearing a raincoat then you all wear a raincoat. If one is wearing DEU then you all wear DEU. where did we ever get this notion that some can wear combats but others wear a different dress? If the CSOR (BOR for you Army types) is indeed a Unit then they should all be in the same order of dress.


----------



## Good2Golf (18 Dec 2007)

FSTO said:
			
		

> I'll call BS on that rumour. Shore duty pers at Fleet School wear N3 if they are in the office, NCD's if they are in the shop, boat-shed or on the boats and CADPAT if they are at Heals Range (small arms) or Bentinck Island (demolitions). If you are posted ashore you get enough clothing points that you should never ever have a worn-out uniform.
> 
> I was in the BOR in Naden yesterday and to my horror *all the naval staff was wearing NCD'S*. They are in the office for cryn out loud, they should be in N3's. If they are complaining that their purple breathern are in AF and Army CADPAT well that is where the leadership in the BOR is failing.



FTSO, those who partake will certainly be safer in the smoker's pit...  ;D

G2G


----------



## axeman (18 Dec 2007)

FSTO said:
			
		

> I'll call BS on that rumour. Shore duty pers at Fleet School wear N3 if they are in the office, NCD's if they are in the shop, boat-shed or on the boats and CADPAT if they are at Heals Range (small arms) or Bentinck Island (demolitions). If you are posted ashore you get enough clothing points that you should never ever have a worn-out uniform.
> 
> I was in the BOR in Naden yesterday and to my horror all the naval staff was wearing NCD'S. They are in the office for cryn out loud, they should be in N3's. If they are complaining that their purple breathern are in AF and Army CADPAT well that is where the leadership in the BOR is failing.



yea yea i was forced to wear N3' s on my fives and destroyed multiple shirts due to the fact of pencil lead and other stuff that the shirt came into contact with. on the LAST day of acedemics the div cheif asked WTF is with  you all wearing that . well thats the end  that now MSE Trades wont be wearing it due to the basic fact of the training we do will constantly ruin them and we did not get the extra points we should of gotten if they expect us to wear it.  as to why the staff is in NCD's is a quality of life issue, theres far less maint on a set of NCD's vs salt and peppers.   cadpat is working dress and so is the ncd's .


----------



## medaid (18 Dec 2007)

FSTO said:
			
		

> I'll call BS on that rumour.



Meh, I could very well be wrong. However, it's RUMINT, that's just that.


----------



## I_am_John_Galt (18 Dec 2007)

*MedGrinch* said:
			
		

> Meh, I could very well be wrong. However, it's RUMINT, that's just that.



The recruiting world had that policy for a little while (Navy pers in the green jammies), but I'm pretty sure it was short-lived ... maybe that's what you're thinking of (I'm in favour of separate identities FWIW).


----------



## FSTO (18 Dec 2007)

axeman said:
			
		

> yea yea i was forced to wear N3' s on my fives and destroyed multiple shirts due to the fact of pencil lead and other stuff that the shirt came into contact with. on the LAST day of acedemics the div cheif asked WTF is with  you all wearing that . well thats the end  that now MSE Trades wont be wearing it due to the basic fact of the training we do will constantly ruin them and we did not get the extra points we should of gotten if they expect us to wear it.  as to why the staff is in NCD's is a *quality of life issue*,  theres far less maint on a set of NCD's vs salt and peppers.   cadpat is working dress and so is the ncd's .



I call it laziness. 
And you can flame me all you want.


----------



## ModlrMike (18 Dec 2007)

My experience with naval dress at shore billets was NCD for junior rates, N3 for senior rates and officers.  A similar approach was used for the army and air members as well. I'm a purple trade though, so my perspective could be slightly skewed.


----------



## Privateer (19 Dec 2007)

I think that issuing all NAVRES pers CADPAT for wear at the NRD could bring back an old problem, and lead to a waste of money.  Before NAVRES pers were issued our own set of NCDs, we used to have to get temporary issue every time we went to sea, and then return them when we were done.  Inevitably this meant destroying the shirts because it was next to impossible to remove the name tapes without ripping the shirts.  It seems to me that the coastal NRDs, at least, are having more opportunity to contribute personnel to harbour ops and exs at short notice, and so you'd want at least the bosuns and MARS types to be issued NCDs as well.  Which just leads to issuing more kit to people (CADPAT and NCDs), which seems a bit of a waste to me.  I don't see any reason that you can't wear NCDs to the range for a simple famil shoot - this isn't JTF2 stuff.  

My own opinion is that NCDs should be worn on ship and for trg.  Not as dress of the day at an NRD.  But that's just my 2 cents.


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO (19 Dec 2007)

The problem is that people are lazy today. They don't want to iron, shine, tie a tie or clean their uniforms often so therefore we will likely eventually be forced into something like you should be wearing in a duck blind in October...c'est la vie.


----------



## RangerRay (19 Dec 2007)

In my humble opinion, camouflage uniforms such as CADPAT were developed to conceal soldiers in the bush, not for sailors and airmen (airpeople?) to get out of ironing and polishing their uniforms.  

Flame suit on!  (and getting off topic)


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO (20 Dec 2007)

RangerRay said:
			
		

> In my humble opinion, camouflage uniforms such as CADPAT were developed to conceal soldiers in the bush, not for sailors and airmen (airpeople?) to get out of ironing and polishing their uniforms.
> 
> Flame suit on!  (and getting off topic)



....or soldiers. When working at a Headquarters pushing paper....you should be in DEU and keeping your uniform to a high standard as you work and mingle with the public.


----------



## CallOfDuty (20 Dec 2007)

I'll agree...laziness is a big part of it.  I can see how it would be frustrating that, in an office situation, as naval personnel, you are required to have your combats ironed...crease in the sleeves, creases in the pants and parade boots spit shined, while army or airforce people doing the same job only have to pull their clothes off the hangar and have the combat boots blackened.  
   So for navy pers., wearing combats is exactly the same as wearing Salt and peppers everyday.

  I've only been in the navy almost 2 years now, but in my experiece, all the OS and LS that I know and have associated with in the school system, absoultely hates the navy NCD uniform, for various reasons.  

 I personally find that unless you have a brand new set of NCD's, and are really good about your dress and deportment, most people tend to look sloppy in them. The shirts are always coming untucked, when the sleeves are rolled for summer dress, it's usually crappy lookiing, etc. etc.  Thats just my experience.
  
  Cheers 
COD


----------



## FSTO (20 Dec 2007)

CallOfDuty said:
			
		

> I'll agree...laziness is a big part of it.  I can see how it would be frustrating that, in an office situation, as naval personnel, you are required to have your combats ironed...crease in the sleeves, creases in the pants and parade boots spit shined, while army or airforce people doing the same job only have to pull their clothes off the hangar and have the combat boots blackened.
> So for navy pers., wearing combats is exactly the same as wearing Salt and peppers everyday.
> 
> I've only been in the navy almost 2 years now, but in my experiece, all the OS and LS that I know and have associated with in the school system, absoultely hates the navy NCD uniform, for various reasons.
> ...



NCDs are a very crappy looking uniform. Here is the solution, walking out dress is N3s or Civilian attire and firefighter type of coverall for wear while in a ship.


----------



## medaid (21 Dec 2007)

FSTO said:
			
		

> NCDs are a very crappy looking uniform. Here is the solution, walking out dress is N3s or Civilian attire and firefighter type of coverall for wear while in a ship.




I like that. Coveralls... bought time we switch to something modern no?


----------



## ModlrMike (21 Dec 2007)

[sarcasm] Yeah, coveralls will solve the laziness issue. [/sarcasm]


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (21 Dec 2007)

ModlrMike said:
			
		

> [sarcasm] Yeah, coveralls will solve the laziness issue. [/sarcasm]



We were already told by the Fleet Chief and COMMARLANT that coveralls are not going to happen.


----------



## medaid (21 Dec 2007)

Why is that? Just wondering, because it seems many a Navy are switching to a coverall idea. Or even just a two piece 'flight suit' dealio. Why are we insisting on the spit and polish ideals in a WORK uniform. Isn't that one of the reasons why the Garrison Dress went the way of the DoDo?

I'm honestly curious here, not slinging mud.


----------



## FSTO (21 Dec 2007)

MedTech said:
			
		

> Why is that? Just wondering, because it seems many a Navy are switching to a coverall idea. Or even just a two piece 'flight suit' dealio. Why are we insisting on the spit and polish ideals in a WORK uniform. Isn't that one of the reasons why the Garrison Dress went the way of the DoDo?
> 
> I'm honestly curious here, not slinging mud.



I agree with you MedTech, there seems to be a mindset at the dress committee that you should be able to work on a ship all day crawling about the engine spaces or working with paint and grease and then be presentable to the public in the same uniform when you go home for the day. Coveralls work well for aircrew, firefighters, submariners and divers, why can they not work for ships company?


----------



## geo (21 Dec 2007)

There were plenty of dinosaurs in the Army who fought the dumping of the Garrison dress & the shelving of daily use of DEUs by 99% of land forces.

Now, wearing CADPAT on the street appears quite natural & is well accepted by the public.

Do they appear "scruffy" after a hard day at work in the field?  Yeah! they do.... then again, if you're grimy & tired, you're more interested in heading home OR showering & changing into clean clothes.

The navy will come around in due course... just have to wait for the departure of a couple of dinosaurs is all....


----------



## medaid (21 Dec 2007)

FSTO said:
			
		

> I agree with you MedTech, there seems to be a mindset at the dress committee that you should be able to work on a ship all day crawling about the engine spaces or working with paint and grease and then be presentable to the public in the same uniform when you go home for the day. Coveralls work well for aircrew, firefighters, submariners and divers, why can they not work for ships company?



I hear you. I'm just really curious. We seem to want to present a good image to the public, and honestly, it's true that CADPAT is not hard to maintain, and it's effortless really to roll up the sleeves nicely because the material is much thicker then the nomex shirts. The same could not be said with NCDs. I just find the though of ironing NCDs a little weird too. I mean, doesn't ironing ruin the retardent properties of the nomex? I know there will be those who will argue that the way we launder them at home would ruin the retardency still... but I don't know... it all comes back to why iron work dress? The creases will disappear sooner then you can say "boo!" and then what? At the end of the day you're walking out in mused, sweat soaked, and dirty uniform. Not really helping the Naval image right?


----------



## CallOfDuty (21 Dec 2007)

BINGO!!

  I'll never forget the day...I just arrived to the base and was on PAT platoon and spent the whole day long moving furniture and getting dirty etc etc.....a good hard days work.  Anyway at lunchtime we were going to Tim Hortons...and were all jacked up by a PO2 for our parade boots being scuffed, our shirts somewhat sweaty, and pants having some sawdust on them!  
   Just seemed to me like " heaven forbid your naval combat dress look like you actually worked hard in them!!!"


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (21 Dec 2007)

That would have been an easy fix though...you know you will be in the public eye. It takes seconds to brush off your pants and take a boot brush to your boots with a bit of polish. Only common sense...


----------



## CallOfDuty (21 Dec 2007)

I understand that now.....but as a brand new OS, we didn't know what to make of it at the time....
Cheers
COD


----------



## Neill McKay (31 Dec 2007)

MedTech said:
			
		

> I just find the though of ironing NCDs a little weird too. I mean, doesn't ironing ruin the retardent properties of the nomex?



No, they can be safely ironed.


----------



## navymich (31 Dec 2007)

CallOfDuty said:
			
		

> ... all the *OS and LS* that I know and have associated with in the school system, absoultely hates the navy NCD uniform, for various reasons.



But the AB's are all okay with it...  




			
				FSTO said:
			
		

> Here is the solution, walking out dress is N3s or Civilian attire...



As I'm sure many will remember, this was how it used to be when we had the old style NCDs.  And the only way that you could wear civilian attire when leaving/entering base/ship, was to have a sports chit and you had better be running or riding a bike!


----------



## Stoker (31 Dec 2007)

airmich said:
			
		

> But the AB's are all okay with it...
> 
> 
> As I'm sure many will remember, this was how it used to be when we had the old style NCDs.  And the only way that you could wear civilian attire when leaving/entering base/ship, was to have a sports chit and you had better be running or riding a bike!



I guess it will all be a moot point in a couple of years. Apparently in conjunction with the 100th anniversary of the Canadian Navy, we will have to wear salt and peppers as the walking out rig or full riggers. The implementation will be a number of months before the anniversary.


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO (31 Dec 2007)

Stoker said:
			
		

> I guess it will all be a moot point in a couple of years. Apparently in conjunction with the 10th anniversary of the Canadian Navy, we will have to wear salt and peppers as the walking out rig or full riggers. The implementation will be a number of months before the anniversary.



You missed a zero....that would be the 100th anniversary. Why don't we go back to square rig for the whole year?? ha ha.


----------



## medaid (31 Dec 2007)

IN HOC SIGNO said:
			
		

> You missed a zero....that would be the 100th anniversary. Why don't we go back to square rig for the whole year?? ha ha.



LOL bring back the different ratings and buttons on the DEUs too ;D


----------



## FSTO (31 Dec 2007)

MedTech said:
			
		

> LOL bring back the different ratings and buttons on the DEUs too ;D



I could go for that. 8 buttons for the officers and 6 for the NCM's. Might as well bring in the updated square rig for the MS and below  while we are at it. :threat:


----------



## medaid (31 Dec 2007)

FSTO said:
			
		

> I could go for that. 8 buttons for the officers and 6 for the NCM's. Might as well bring in the updated square rig for the MS and below  while we are at it. :threat:



Hehehe, I always thought the 8 button tunic looked more dapper then the 6... but I guess that's just me ;D


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO (1 Jan 2008)

MedTech said:
			
		

> Hehehe, I always thought the 8 button tunic looked more dapper then the 6... but I guess that's just me ;D



You got my vote. ;D


----------



## dimsum (1 Jan 2008)

FSTO said:
			
		

> I could go for that. 8 buttons for the officers and 6 for the NCM's. Might as well bring in the updated square rig for the MS and below  while we are at it. :threat:



While I also agree with the 8 buttons for the officers bit, how many MS and below would _really_ want to go back to square rig?  I could see a huge OT backlog based on uniforms alone!


----------



## Good2Golf (1 Jan 2008)

Square rig looks cool, especially combined with the cool Gene Kelly moves!   ;D


----------



## FSTO (1 Jan 2008)

Dimsum said:
			
		

> While I also agree with the 8 buttons for the officers bit, how many MS and below would _really_ want to go back to square rig?  I could see a huge OT backlog based on uniforms alone!



You are likely thinking of the old rig. Most if not all navies have it as a zippered jacket. Not uncomfortable at all.


----------



## navymich (1 Jan 2008)

Maybe this topic should be changed to 'Navy Whites & Blues...and everything in between'!


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO (2 Jan 2008)

Dimsum said:
			
		

> While I also agree with the 8 buttons for the officers bit, how many MS and below would _really_ want to go back to square rig?  I could see a huge OT backlog based on uniforms alone!



How ironic that would be. A lot of people got out when we went to a green uniform for sailors. I don't think a lot of folks would mind a more "sailor looking" uniform. Most of the world's Navy's are in a very similar rig.


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (2 Jan 2008)

IN HOC SIGNO said:
			
		

> How ironic that would be. A lot of people got out when we went to a green uniform for sailors. I don't think a lot of folks would mind a more "sailor looking" uniform. Most of the world's Navy's are in a very similar rig.



You would be surprised.....a lot of junior rates are happy with the present uniform when they look at other nations uniforms, they look at the RNs with derision. I think we would just prefer a nicer walking out rig that is between salt and peppers and CFs and of much nicer appearance then NCDs.


----------



## Good2Golf (2 Jan 2008)

ED, what kind of dress would be between S&Ps and CFs?  Aren't CF's just S&Ps with the tunic instead of white S4B?

G2G


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO (2 Jan 2008)

Good2Golf said:
			
		

> ED, what kind of dress would be between S&Ps and CFs?  Aren't CF's just S&Ps with the tunic instead of white S4B?
> 
> G2G



Well yes technically...the shirt is long sleeve and a tie.....also peaked cap....no berets with DEU.

Coming full circle I think a Khaki walking out uniform would look good.....pants, open neck shirt with ribbons etc.....beret or wedge and a nice khaki windbreaker or SAFA spring/fall jacket. Brown or black shoes?
Make it in a wash and wear fabric so you can throw it in the washer and dryer and not worry about dry cleaning bills.


----------



## Good2Golf (2 Jan 2008)

IN HOC SIGNO said:
			
		

> Well yes technically...the shirt is long sleeve and a tie.....also peaked cap....no berets with DEU.
> 
> Coming full circle I think a Khaki walking out uniform would look good.....pants, open neck shirt with ribbons etc.....beret or wedge and a nice khaki windbreaker or SAFA spring/fall jacket. Brown or black shoes?
> Make it in a wash and wear fabric so you can throw it in the washer and dryer and not worry about dry cleaning bills.



Do you folks still have tropical dress?  If so, what are the ROE for wearing it (perhaps as walking out gear in warmer climes)?


----------



## navymich (2 Jan 2008)

Good2Golf said:
			
		

> Do you folks still have tropical dress?  If so, what are the ROE for wearing it (perhaps as walking out gear in warmer climes)?



The lovely shorts-down-to-the-knees and socks-up-to-the-knees with the G2G Old Man sandals.  Sooooo attractive!  :


----------



## 284_226 (2 Jan 2008)

Good2Golf said:
			
		

> Do you folks still have tropical dress?  If so, what are the ROE for wearing it (perhaps as walking out gear in warmer climes)?



Unless they've replaced those gawdawful sandals with something a little more stylish, the only people that would get caught dead in the tropical rig would be the brow staff on the quarterdeck - or heaven forbid the ship's company would be forced to man the side wearing it for something ceremonial.

Buttugliest uniform I've ever seen (and worn, unfortunately) in my life.


----------



## 284_226 (2 Jan 2008)

airmich said:
			
		

> The lovely shorts-down-to-the-knees and socks-up-to-the-knees with the G2G Old Man sandals.  Sooooo attractive!  :



You must be short.  Us >6 footers would end up with a 2" strip of knee exposed between the socks and the shorts.  Now *that's* stylish.


----------



## Good2Golf (2 Jan 2008)

Sandals?  As in, "Jesus boots"?  Anyone have a pic of this rig?  Enquiring minds want to know... ???


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (2 Jan 2008)

IN HOC SIGNO said:
			
		

> Well yes technically...the shirt is long sleeve and a tie.....also peaked cap....no berets with DEU.
> 
> Coming full circle I think a Khaki walking out uniform would look good.....pants, open neck shirt with ribbons etc.....beret or wedge and a nice khaki windbreaker or SAFA spring/fall jacket. Brown or black shoes?
> Make it in a wash and wear fabric so you can throw it in the washer and dryer and not worry about dry cleaning bills.



That is what most of us would go for.


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (2 Jan 2008)

airmich said:
			
		

> The lovely shorts-down-to-the-knees and socks-up-to-the-knees with the G2G Old Man sandals.  Sooooo attractive!  :



Thankfully not even in the the Gulf did we ever wear that abortion of a uniform.  The guy in charge of that project must have been stoned out of his mind when he thought of that one. moron!


----------



## 284_226 (2 Jan 2008)

Good2Golf said:
			
		

> Sandals?  As in, "Jesus boots"?  Anyone have a pic of this rig?  Enquiring minds want to know... ???



You asked for it - complete with speckles of "Ship Side Grey".   ;D


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (2 Jan 2008)

284_226 said:
			
		

> You asked for it - complete with speckles of "Ship Side Grey".   ;D



The Horror!!! The Horror!!!


----------



## navymich (2 Jan 2008)

Good2Golf said:
			
		

> Anyone have a pic of this rig?  Enquiring minds want to know... ???



From Dress regs:


----------



## 284_226 (2 Jan 2008)

Heh...I have never seen a pair of tropical shorts that were actually that short, as depicted in the dress manual.  Must've been an unauthorized tailoring job   ;D


----------



## ModlrMike (2 Jan 2008)

Interesting topic. Having worn both N3 and NCD for extended periods at shore establishments, I think there is a place for an intermediate uniform. What shape/style that uniform takes is anyone's guess. I kind of liked the old cotton drill work dress trousers, but the white shirt was too prone to going dingy over time.


----------



## navymich (2 Jan 2008)

ModlrMike said:
			
		

> I kind of liked the old cotton drill work dress trousers, but the white shirt was too prone to going dingy over time.



Those pants were comfortable, and held up well.  But remember, you also had the old 'postman blue' long-sleeve shirt as another option to wear with them.  I do remember when they changed the material of those pants though.  Some sort of polyester that did not wash or iron well at all.  That was just before they got rid of that order of dress.


----------



## Good2Golf (2 Jan 2008)

airmich said:
			
		

> From Dress regs:



Good God!  

...and 284's sandals!  What in the frick were they thinking?  Is this the Divisional System at work?  ???


----------



## navymich (2 Jan 2008)

Good2Golf said:
			
		

> What in the frick were they thinking?



They weren't!  Luckily, as you can see in the 'Notes', it's authorized for on board only.  At least someone was smart enough to realize that nobody would be caught dead wearing them ashore!

A decent Command team will let you wear a modified version at sea.  No socks, and you can wear your own sandals (the sports-type ones that stay on your feet with straps and are not slipons).  Even better, is just going to 'pirate rig', your own shorts and T's.  Of course, all of these are only for people that are off-watch and not part of the RRT (rapid response team) for emergencies.  Anyone wearing this gear though, is required to have their full uniform within reach/accessibility, in case of an emergency.


----------



## Good2Golf (2 Jan 2008)

You know, it's like there's some geek somewhere in the bowels of 101 that has a fetish for the black oxfords and wearing them with as much stuff as possible...probably the same kind of guy that wears the oxfords with his civilian attire after hours because they just look too darn good.

I would think that a ship's ball cap, ship's t-shirt, your own shorts if of "reasonable design/style" and Trevia/Merrell-style sandals would make nice relaxed rig on board in warmer climates (of course keeping the flash gear nearby).

To come a bit closer to topic, I covet your guys' Summer #1's!  They rock!  Sadly, I feel like a bus driver in my stuff...*sniff*

Cheers,
G2G


----------



## navymich (2 Jan 2008)

Good2Golf said:
			
		

> To come a bit closer to topic, I covet your guys' Summer #1's!  They rock!  Sadly, I feel like a bus driver in my stuff...*sniff*



bus driver....ice cream man...how could anyone ever choose?!?!


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO (2 Jan 2008)

284_226 said:
			
		

> You asked for it - complete with speckles of "Ship Side Grey".   ;D



Yup wore those with no socks and short sleeve shirt on Westploy 81 to the East Indies, at sea only. They were OK but I had to wear band aids where the leather met my skin.

why not a Khaki that would be good for all three services....that way when we have purple folks with us we all look the same. The Yanks do it. Just put your own slip ons on the epualettes......I think you Air guys would be really styling with light blue slip ons on a khaki shirt....army guys would probably have to iron 4 or 5 creases in the blessed thing! ;D


----------



## medaid (2 Jan 2008)

I'd got for khakis in a heart beat. Black shoes and well think a similar coloured peak cap would be better then the white ones. They just don't match IMO. Don't we have a stock of the old tan slip-ons some where? Those would be perfect for said uniform. I think honestly that it could even expand to include all shore type office duties where this tanish uniform would replace NCDs for those not in an environment to use them.


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO (2 Jan 2008)

MedTech said:
			
		

> I'd got for khakis in a heart beat. Black shoes and well think a similar coloured peak cap would be better then the white ones. They just don't match IMO. Don't we have a stock of the old tan slip-ons some where? Those would be perfect for said uniform. I think honestly that it could even expand to include all shore type office duties where this tanish uniform would replace NCDs for those not in an environment to use them.



I think in the RCN you were issued with a blue peaked cap...felt cover..and then you got a white cover and a khaki cover so you could adapt your hat to the order of dress. Wouldn't a softer less rigid style be better though, a wedge or a beret? NCMs could wear the boots with the outfit too.


----------



## medaid (2 Jan 2008)

Hmm a wedge would be interesting indeed. A Khaki cover wouldn't be too bad either, like a 100 mission crush cap


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO (2 Jan 2008)

MedTech said:
			
		

> Hmm a wedge would be interesting indeed. A Khaki cover wouldn't be too bad either, like a 100 mission crush cap



The big inconvenieces I find with the peaked cap is that it is hard to pack and it is also not really designed to be comfortably worn when getting in and out of today's compact vehicles.


----------



## navymich (2 Jan 2008)

IN HOC SIGNO said:
			
		

> The big inconvenieces I find with the peaked cap is that it is hard to pack and it is also not really designed to be comfortably worn when getting in and out of today's compact vehicles.



At least the peaked cap holds it shape better then the boler!  I was to the point where I would just put it in my carryon rather then try to pack it and worry about it's condition.


----------



## medaid (2 Jan 2008)

IN HOC SIGNO said:
			
		

> The big inconvenieces I find with the peaked cap is that it is hard to pack and it is also not really designed to be comfortably worn when getting in and out of today's compact vehicles.



That's true, owning one of said small vehicles myself. However, there is just something about the wedge that just doesn't seem to suit anyone else but the Air Force IMO. I know the USN and the USMC both have similar type head dress, and they are of the Naval service, but I don't know... just looks better with a blue uniform.


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO (2 Jan 2008)

Do you think the SFOR guys would mind if we wear a tan beret?? >


----------



## navymich (2 Jan 2008)

MedTech said:
			
		

> ... just looks better with a blue uniform.



Maybe because that is how we are used to seeing it in the CF?  Think back to when each of the elements had the peak cap and boler.  Looking back on pictures now, we shake our heads at how they looked for the AF and Army.  

As much as I prefer the colour and sharpness of the Navy uniform (and if I had to pick an element based on uniform, I would have stayed Navy!), I do enjoy the convenience of the wedge over the boler.  Now the beret over the ballcap....well, that's another story.  :-\


----------



## dimsum (2 Jan 2008)

MedTech said:
			
		

> I'd got for khakis in a heart beat. Black shoes and well think a similar coloured peak cap would be better then the white ones. They just don't match IMO.



...so if I'm reading this correctly, isn't this the USN Service khaki uniform?  They're planning on ditching the khaki at sea and keeping it as something like a 3-piece suit...

On a serious(ish) note, a khaki uniform for all 3 services with black shoes/boots, slip-ons of appropriate service, and beret would be perfect.  It even saves the gov't $ and the member from bringing duplicates of everything to get the right colour combination...   I have this strange feeling that it'll look suspiciously like the old Army DEU Tans though.


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO (2 Jan 2008)

Dimsum said:
			
		

> ...so if I'm reading this correctly, isn't this the USN Service khaki uniform?  They're planning on ditching the khaki at sea and keeping it as something like a 3-piece suit...
> 
> On a serious(ish) note, a khaki uniform for all 3 services with black shoes/boots, slip-ons of appropriate service, and beret would be perfect.  It even saves the gov't $ and the member from bringing duplicates of everything to get the right colour combination...   I have this strange feeling that it'll look suspiciously like the old Army DEU Tans though.



Yes it probably would....the old RCN and the RCAF tan tunic was single breasted and very much like the CF tan. i think it had that old funny belt though that started at the sides.


----------



## medaid (2 Jan 2008)

IN HOC SIGNO said:
			
		

> Do you think the SFOR guys would mind if we wear a tan beret?? >


Oh hahaha, that thought did cross my mind though 



			
				airmich said:
			
		

> Maybe because that is how we are used to seeing it in the CF?  Think back to when each of the elements had the peak cap and boler.  Looking back on pictures now, we shake our heads at how they looked for the AF and Army.



Ah yes, I know, but looking back at the days when the wedge style cap was also worn by the Army, I still can't say I'm too thrilled about it. It's just got that Air Force feel to it that I can't seem to abandon.



			
				Dimsum said:
			
		

> ...so if I'm reading this correctly, isn't this the USN Service khaki uniform?  They're planning on ditching the khaki at sea and keeping it as something like a 3-piece suit...
> 
> On a serious(ish) note, a khaki uniform for all 3 services with black shoes/boots, slip-ons of appropriate service, and beret would be perfect.  It even saves the gov't $ and the member from bringing duplicates of everything to get the right colour combination...   I have this strange feeling that it'll look suspiciously like the old Army DEU Tans though.



Naw, no one's saying we'll wear the khakish uniform to sea. It's purely for shore duty and those who don't need to be in NCDs all day. Tans were okay... I guess?


----------



## Good2Golf (2 Jan 2008)

IN HOC SIGNO said:
			
		

> Do you think the SFOR guys would mind if we wear a tan beret?? >



Didn't SFOR (and IFOR) wear normal berets/helmets?

http://www.combatcamera.forces.gc.ca/ photo #28325






p.s.  wedge =  :-X


----------



## aesop081 (2 Jan 2008)

Probably was thinking CSOR


----------



## Neill McKay (2 Jan 2008)

Dimsum said:
			
		

> On a serious(ish) note, a khaki uniform for all 3 services with black shoes/boots, slip-ons of appropriate service, and beret would be perfect.  It even saves the gov't $ and the member from bringing duplicates of everything to get the right colour combination...   I have this strange feeling that it'll look suspiciously like the old Army DEU Tans though.



Is this rig still worn?  It might be what you're looking for.


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO (2 Jan 2008)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Probably was thinking CSOR



Oh yeah....SFOR is the NATO mission in Afghanistan...my bad!


----------



## Dipstick (2 Jan 2008)

Tropical DEU 3D seems to still exist, both according to the Regs, and pictures like this:







It'd be great if it were more widespread...I know I'd enjoy wearing it.


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO (2 Jan 2008)

Yup I wore those in Cyprus in 93....loved the dessert boots...very sixties baby!


----------



## aesop081 (2 Jan 2008)

IN HOC SIGNO said:
			
		

> Oh yeah....SFOR is the NATO mission in Afghanistan...my bad!



SFOR is the NATO mission in Bosnia.


----------



## ModlrMike (2 Jan 2008)

I remember wearing that almost 30 years ago! Actually, quite easy to keep clean and not too hard to iron. We didn't get the dessert boots, rather we got the "god awful" sandals... which I never wore in favour of my shoes/boots.


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO (2 Jan 2008)

The beret looks pretty good with it and the DEU slip ons......I was wearing the UN blue beret and the Regiment insisted we wear the green Army slip ons so we all looked the same.


----------

